# When internal arts go wrong



## oaktree (Sep 11, 2010)

Rainbow Qigong:
http://www.elliedrew.com/Ellie_Drews_Non-Profit/RBS.html

Butterfly Qigong
http://www.lovewisdomandhealing.com/qigong

Cosmic Qigong(No that is not me!)
http://www.expandthelove.com/expandthelove/Cosmic_Qigong.html

Crystal Qigong
http://fcqigong.com/about/

Rainbow Tai chi
http://www.rainbow-taichi.org.uk/site/a-brief-history-of-rainbow-tai-chi/

Quantum Qigong
http://www.paulmlamb.com/quantum.html

See what odd internal style you can find.....:boing2:


----------



## K-man (Sep 11, 2010)

There's one born every day!   :shrug:


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll were a Rainbow Headband when I practice so I'll be right


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 12, 2010)

:duh:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2010)

:xtrmshock oh that's just wrong


But with that said I want to take this opportunity to announce the opening of my new internal arts school with associated home study program.... Teddy Bear Tai Chi and Shinning Crystal Quantum Xingyiquan

And for the advanced student Soft Fluffy Bunny Internal Sanda 

I was before the silliness, 
and after the dollar I shall be.
I AM the banker of all your Cash,
All that is, came from your money.
I am the Sifu with all the Cash,
All my money flows from your pocket.
I AM rich Everlasting.
I AM wealthy Forever More.
:mst:


----------



## oaktree (Sep 12, 2010)

Look copyright infrigement! It seems someone already thought of Tai chi Bears.


http://www.cafepress.com/+100yr_tai_chi_frontside_teddy_bear,90355367




Infinite light tai chi 
http://www.lightfoundation.com/#/courses/4533920286

I can't make this stuff up!!
http://www.intimacyretreats.com/videolg.htm

Zen Tai chi gong


----------



## oaktree (Sep 12, 2010)

What do you get when you mix an Ninjutsu and Taiji?

You get Ninjuwusu!!

http://rosaritotaichi.webs.com/whatisninjuwusu.htm

They have videos!!
http://www.youtube.com/TIJUANANINJA

Full of win!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjBFw95GCCs


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 13, 2010)

oaktree said:


> Look copyright infrigement! It seems someone already thought of Tai chi Bears.
> 
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/+100yr_tai_chi_frontside_teddy_bear,90355367
> ...


 

OH :barf:

These can we PLEASE introduce them to the Xingyiquan Bear form in applications...PLEEEEEASE?

or if we can't do that how about a real bear :EG:


----------



## bribrius (Sep 13, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> OH :barf:
> 
> These can we PLEASE introduce them to the Xingyiquan Bear form in applications...PLEEEEEASE?
> 
> or if we can't do that how about a real bear :EG:


 

can't say much. the last youtube video is about half way to watching myself. except you will notice i http://www.flickr.com/photos/almostfamous/3613409820/


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 13, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> OH :barf:
> 
> These can we PLEASE introduce them to the Xingyiquan Bear form in applications...PLEEEEEASE?
> 
> or if we can't do that how about a real bear :EG:


 
That bear doesn't seem quite... balanced.


----------



## clfsean (Sep 13, 2010)

oaktree said:


> What do you get when you mix an Ninjutsu and Taiji?
> 
> You get Ninjuwusu!!
> 
> ...



This is beyond bad...


----------



## Vulcan (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 13, 2010)

Vulcan said:


>


 

OK... explain to me just WHERE you got a film of my Shaolin Staff Sifu


----------

